# Medicine (azathioprine) availability in Dubai



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi

I'm moving to Dubai in May and was wondering about the availability of a drug called azathioprine. I've got a stomach condition called ulcerative colitis (not as serious as it sounds, lol) and need to take the drug daily. Anyone got any ideas if it's available and how much it costs?

Cheers!


----------

